# Test/Tren



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been running this bout 10 days now.  Veteran in all this but this is my first run with some shit I found online.  A friend I grew up with became a chemist and actually brewed some great gear.  Got all his raws from abroad and made a good small business out of it helping out guys in the city.  But buddies gone, and now I'm trying a lab that one of the younger guys at the gym uses.

Running 200mg Test E with 100mg Tren ED

So far the effects are nothing what they should be but they are present.  No trensomnia or night sweats which I ussually have both by this time.  Also no cough but I'm ok with that part.  

Hopefully this works out ok, or else I'm back on the search.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll try to log here and there I'm pretty busy but I'll mark updates.  Also am I allowed to post the lab I am using?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> I'll try to log here and there I'm pretty busy but I'll mark updates.  Also am I allowed to post the lab I am using?



Yes sir, you are.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

I am using Powerpharma, it says powertrip on the vial.  I will say the guy has good customer service and prices.  He answered all my questions from solvents and oil used to raws and how he tested for purity.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 10, 2012)

are you using Tren ace or tren enth?  If you're using tren E then you wont feel shit for a few weeks.  If you're using Ace then you should start seieng it within the next few days.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> are you using Tren ace or tren enth?  If you're using tren E then you wont feel shit for a few weeks.  If you're using Ace then you should start seieng it within the next few days.



Tren Ace 100mg ED so 700mg Every week....yes I am a pin cushion


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

Powertrip is supposed to be solid. I've never used but know guys that have. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah bro I've heard decent things about them.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Powertrip is supposed to be solid. I've never used but know guys that have. Hmmmmm.....




I'm a skeptic man...and he seems like a solid dude.  It's only been 9 days, I do notice test, the bad tren sides havnt come yet but that's ok.  

I am on prami and adex so that will keep some sides at bay.  

Honestly monday will be the start of week 3 so if after the weekend i'm still complaining then we may have a problem, but like I said I have been talking with PT over email and he seems like a solid guy, I'm just skeptical after seeing friends mess with labs like Pinnacle which supposively was mediocre at best but guy rave about it over at steroidology


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 10, 2012)

That's steroidology. Place is a joke.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 10, 2012)

700mg a week is a shit ton of tren bro!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well people raved about uncle z too. It's ology. It's where noobs find thier first online source and think that it's the best shit ever. I guess it's better then my first online source though. I got majorly raped and knew it but I just moved back to the Midwest and had ZERO connects for gear here. You guys will probably laugh but it was nosha lmao like 150 a vial for some test c. I didn't care though I was ready for another cycle and probably would of payed double that. 

I'd say give it another 4-7 days. If you're not feeling it then something's up. I hit 14 days on ace and turn into the fuckin hulk.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> 700mg a week is a shit ton of tren bro!!



this is my highest dose i've run.   Making sure I get bloodwork mid cycle on this one.  Diets squeeky clean as well.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

My first cycle in '94 I paid $30 for an amp of omnadren...bought 10 for $300. I wanted it badly. I would've paid more also. It was then that I found my drug of choice.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> this is my highest dose i've run.   Making sure I get bloodwork mid cycle on this one.  Diets squeeky clean as well.


That's a  nice dose. I've found that the sides don't get worse for me when I get over 800mg. I like to get up to a gram/week.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

well we will see how PT works out for me.  I'm gonna stock up here pretty soon, been reading a lot on here about CVL too.....sooooo mannnnyyyy choooiiicccesss   don't wanna play the guessing game just want a legit source that I can rely on in my times of need.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> That's a  nice dose. I've found that the sides don't get worse for me when I get over 800mg. I like to get up to a gram/week.



hmmmm I like where your going with this.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2012)

Trensomnia kicked in, was hot as fuck all night with the window open and couldn't sleep for more than an hour at a time before I had to pace around and try again.  Wanted to rip the damn pillow in half.


----------



## beasto (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea buddy that trensomnia sucks, but I fuckin love Tren!!!!


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 11, 2012)

great workout today and great day for improvement in general till I hit around 3 oclock.  Found myself busy with no food so took my cheat meal for the week and cheated strong.  First time at McDonalds in months, double quarter pounder with large fry and two mcdoubles.  Nice way to fill the rest of my macros for the day.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 11, 2012)

nicked a vein this morning, got some bad tren cough.  On other note may do abs today may take the day off.  Been hitting the gym pretty hard lately and didnt get much sleep if any last night.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> nicked a vein this morning, got some bad tren cough.  On other note may do abs today may take the day off.  Been hitting the gym pretty hard lately and didnt get much sleep if any last night.



If you had a bout of tren cough, then you already did abs today 

Next time you feel that cough coming on, stick your head in the freezer and take slow shallow breaths thru your nose.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you had a bout of tren cough, then you already did abs today
> 
> Next time you feel that cough coming on, stick your head in the freezer and take slow shallow breaths thru your nose.


I love that moment when you taste the tren and feel your breathing change. I don't ever cough tho.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2012)

69nites said:


> I love that moment when you taste the tren and feel your breathing change. I don't ever cough tho.



I know it's coming because my skin and scalp start to burn first. Then about 20 seconds later I taste it...


----------



## 69nites (Oct 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I know it's coming because my skin and scalp start to burn first. Then about 20 seconds later I taste it...



It only burns when I pee.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you had a bout of tren cough, then you already did abs today
> 
> Next time you feel that cough coming on, stick your head in the freezer and take slow shallow breaths thru your nose.



haha my thoughts exactly man...my abs fucking hurt after that.  I felt it coming on halfway through the pin but toughed through it.  Felt like I was sitting in a sauna suddenly and someone sucked the oxygen out of the room.  I've had tren cough but this was the worst yet.  Probably due to it being my highest dose yet.

If it happens again I'll try that freezer thing.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I cant sleep for the life of me.  Thought I'd post up the diet to get some feedback.  This is a new diet I put together and haven't had anyone critique it so be gentle.  I threw a lot of eggs in this I know, I like them a lot.  

Breakfast/Preworkout Half pound roast beef (get it sliced at the deli, no sodium or nitrates or any of that bull shit) 1 banana, blue berries, table spoon of honey.

Post Workout: 12 eggs (vegetarian fed/cage free), 3 cups of oats, 1 cup skim milk, few equals for flavor (blend that shit, this is my homemade weight gainer)

Lunch: ~14 ounce Chicken with parmigian cheese on top(fuck flavorless boiled chicken I'm trying to pack a few on) Steamed Brown Rice (not sure how much about 90-100 g carbs tho) Steamed spinach.  

4th meal: 12 eggs, 3 cups of oats, 1 cup skim milk some equal for flavor (weight gainer again)

5th Paleo meal: Natural grassfed beef or turkey or chicken with a big plate of healthy veggies.  (these make my life so much easier) 2 slices ezekiel bread.

Before Bed: 4 hardboiled eggs, and a container of cottage cheese. 


That's where I'm at, lemme know what I should change or if it's good to go.  I don't do protein powders please don't recommend them, I do whole food only.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 14, 2012)

What are your stats? Age weight bf% etc.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 14, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you had a bout of tren cough, then you already did abs today
> 
> Next time you feel that cough coming on, stick your head in the freezer and take slow shallow breaths thru your nose.



Aint that the truth!  lol


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 15, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> What are your stats? Age weight bf% etc.



38, 212 bf not sure last time I calipered I'm not going to post, it was real low.  But if I had to guess I would say ~10% give or take.  Can't grab much fat and can see abs.  only fat really is a little in lower back.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 20, 2012)

On day 3 of DNP need to lower bf more to get desired aesthetics from masteron. But damn sweating like a pig and can barely breath at times.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 20, 2012)

Dnp to drop a few pounds? Crazy.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 20, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> On day 3 of DNP need to lower bf more to get desired aesthetics from masteron. But damn sweating like a pig and can barely breath at times.



That came out of nowhere?(DNP) Strange timing. I would've run the DNP pre or post cycle. You've got all that good shit going on with the gear. I'm a pro DNP guy, too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> On day 3 of DNP need to lower bf more to get desired aesthetics from masteron. But damn sweating like a pig and can barely breath at times.



You're wasting gear by running DNP IMO. If you BF was high you either shouldn't have wasted money running mast and lost weight first. Or just done a full out bulk.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 21, 2012)

My bodyfat is low. I can see abs and over the summer I was low single digits. I started this a bulk but started to hate the result. Even on a clean bulk.  I'm on day 4 with DNP and te effects are starting to look pretty spectacular. 

I believe to each  there own. I would never recommend to someone else to run DNP on a cycle. But for me it works magic. I extend my cycle two weeks to make up for DNP. And I actually find almost a synergistic effect especially with tren. I stay vascular. My waistline drops but my body weight doesn't drop as much I look hard and dense. DNP alone I look and feel like a big pussy. 

I appreciate all the concerns and advice guys. Il keep this updated as I go.  All solid advice.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 21, 2012)

I should add that this is my first cycle in over a year almost two years. The very short version is that I was in a bad accident involving a very high ladder. I stuck to bed and couch for a while and got hooked on painkillers. Eventually bounced back. Stopped feeling sorry for myself. Kicked the bad habit. Got back in shape naturally. Worked my ass off. 

I believe in building a fantastic physique that I am proud of then using aas to get beyond that physique. That's what I did in this case. DNP was a planned part of the cycle. I wanted to bulk to the weight I'm at then tweak things a bit.


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm all for DNP if done correctly, it's some great stuff.  I used it last year comming off my winter bulk and ran it for 2 weeks durring pct and got great results.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 21, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I'm all for DNP if done correctly, it's some great stuff.  I used it last year comming off my winter bulk and ran it for 2 weeks durring pct and got great results.



I have a private source for crystal DNP so I'm pretty sure I know what I am getting and it is the highest quality.  I like to run it when I'm pretty lean to transform myself into a freak.  Then I really get that granite look that I am going for.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 21, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> I have a private source for crystal DNP so I'm pretty sure I know what I am getting and it is the highest quality.  I like to run it when I'm pretty lean to transform myself into a freak.  Then I really get that granite look that I am going for.


If you're talking about d he isn't private. Just not out in the open either.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 21, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> My bodyfat is low. I can see abs and over the summer I was low single digits. I started this a bulk but started to hate the result. Even on a clean bulk.  I'm on day 4 with DNP and te effects are starting to look pretty spectacular.
> 
> I believe to each  there own. I would never recommend to someone else to run DNP on a cycle. But for me it works magic. I extend my cycle two weeks to make up for DNP. And I actually find almost a synergistic effect especially with tren. I stay vascular. My waistline drops but my body weight doesn't drop as much I look hard and dense. DNP alone I look and feel like a big pussy.
> 
> I appreciate all the concerns and advice guys. Il keep this updated as I go.  All solid advice.



You're seeing great results after 4 days on DNP? Not really doubting you, I guess, but it takes 24-48hrs to feel dnp? And you retain water when you're on DNP. Once you stop dosing it takes a day or so for you to piss out the dnp. This is when you see what the dnp has really done.
You were low single digits BF% a couple of months ago? No disrespect but I think you may be putting a little bit on this story. I've got a lot of experience with dnp. I haven't more than 4 or 5 runs myself, but I've been around it since the 90's and supplied lots of brothers back then.
I guess it's not my business.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't lift my ass out of a chair on DNP. The lethargy is fucking awful. That being said I ran it once a long time ago and do not want to run it again. I have to go along with POB- my workouts would suck so bad (that's why it's good pre- or post- cycle) they would be a waste of gear for sure.

Good luck bro- sounds like you are back in full swing!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 22, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> You're seeing great results after 4 days on DNP? Not really doubting you, I guess, but it takes 24-48hrs to feel dnp? And you retain water when you're on DNP. Once you stop dosing it takes a day or so for you to piss out the dnp. This is when you see what the dnp has really done.
> You were low single digits BF% a couple of months ago? No disrespect but I think you may be putting a little bit on this story. I've got a lot of experience with dnp. I haven't more than 4 or 5 runs myself, but I've been around it since the 90's and supplied lots of brothers back then.
> I guess it's not my business.



Look man, this is not my first run with DNP.  I do not come on a board and make up stories to impress people that I will never meet.  I understand how DNP works.  I am low bodyfat, when I lose fat I notice it, I have been living with this body for a long time and can appreciate slight differences.  

It does not take 24-48 hours to feel crystal DNP, I can feel a peak after I take each pill, although the effects get worse as time goes on.

I am not some kid with no experience, I have been around a while myself.  I created a log in which I thought would be helpful.  If this comes with having to prove myself then I will just put an end to this thing all together. I know you mean well, but this comment was just a slap in the face.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 22, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> Look man, this is not my first run with DNP.  I do not come on a board and make up stories to impress people that I will never meet.  I understand how DNP works.  I am low bodyfat, when I lose fat I notice it, I have been living with this body for a long time and can appreciate slight differences.
> 
> It does not take 24-48 hours to feel crystal DNP, I can feel a peak after I take each pill, although the effects get worse as time goes on.
> 
> I am not some kid with no experience, I have been around a while myself.  I created a log in which I thought would be helpful.  If this comes with having to prove myself then I will just put an end to this thing all together. I know you mean well, but this comment was just a slap in the face.



I must admit, my experience is not with crystal DNP. Check this out....but let me ask you, when you read a guy talking about how his body fat is low single digits how often do you think its true? Especially natural? Then on your fourth day of DNP you said the results were spectacular.
So my comment was not that your a liar or that you're a noob. I said I thought you were putting a little bit on the story for whatever reason.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 22, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I must admit, my experience is not with crystal DNP. Check this out....but let me ask you, when you read a guy talking about how his body fat is low single digits how often do you think its true? Especially natural? Then on your fourth day of DNP you said the results were spectacular.
> So my comment was not that your a liar or that you're a noob. I said I thought you were putting a little bit on the story for whatever reason.



Lol, when did I say I got to low digits natural?  I had past experience with AAS, but after being on the couch for a year I had some work to do.  I got back in shape with a very clean bulk, then I cut up a bit.  When it got tough I ran a cycle of powder DNP not a safe one either I got up to taking a gram for about 4 days.  

Now powder takes a few days, I really thought it took about 1 week to start feeling how I feel now.  Crystal is strange, the fat loss begins before the water retention.  Now I am starting to retain water.  This is my first run with crystal.  

My body fat was calipered at 5% although this is not at all what bod pod would have given me.  But I was shredded from that DNP cycle.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 23, 2012)

wow there are the DNP effects I remember.  Sweating an unnecessary amount, can barely workout, body drained, water retention.  So much for the first few days of feeling and looking great.  The next 10 days are going to be long ones.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 26, 2012)

Did 7 days DNP been off two. Starting to bounce back


----------



## Jada (Oct 26, 2012)

Quick ? R u off tren right now?  Dnp add on came out of no where.


----------

